# Info request: De Rosa San Remo



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

What do y'all think of the San Remo? A frame set in my size popped up near me and it is reasonably priced at $600 with a BB, I just like how it looks and it is oversize Brain tubing. Was it a step below the Primato at the time?


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

If it's just the frame, it's a bit overpriced. Full bike, I'd grab it.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice! If you want it, go for it!


----------



## jimmm (Dec 4, 2002)

Yes I think the San Remo uses the same tubing sizes and geometry as the Primato only with Brain tubing a different BB.

Last year a guy I know got 1500 for a duarace equipped bike in very nice shape. But this is in San Francisco. YMMV.

Jim


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys, I think I am going to hold off for now. I have a Professional already so I am not desperate for a De Rosa right now.


----------

